# [SOLVED][X][ati-drivers] dziwnie przyciemniony obraz w Xach

## pehop

Witam,

Mam 2 managery okien - fluxbox i kde 3.5.1. Coś mnie podkusiło i pracując pod KDE chciałem zaprezentować jaki to fajny jest program xlock. Wszystko było OK do ponownego odpalenia kompa. Obraz był dziwnie zielony pod KDE i fluxboxem niezależnie od usera. Do normalności wracał po odpaleniu fireglcontrol (ATI Control Panel) i kliknięciu OK w zakładce TV Out. fglrxinfo pokazało dziwne wartości:

```
laptop ~ # fglrxinfo

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: unknown

OpenGL renderer string: unknown

OpenGL version string: unknown

```

a "eselect opengl list" pokazało

```
laptop ~ # eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   ati *

  [2]   xorg-x11

```

Przełączanie opengla nic nie dało.

Zrobiłem downgrade sterowników z 8.22.5 do 8.21.7, restart i jedyną różnicą było to, że obraz w Xach przestał być zielnkawy a zaczął być "czarnawy" (wszysko jest ledwo widoczne dopóki nie odpalę fireglcontrol). Powrót do najnowszych strowników zmienił to, że fglrxinfo wyświetla pawidłowe wartości:

```
laptop ~ # fglrxinfo

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: RADEON XPRESS 200M Series SW TCL Generic

OpenGL version string: 2.0.5642 (8.22.5)

```

Niby mogę przykażdym odpaleniu systemu odpalać fireglcontrol, ale jest to conajmniej uciążliwe. W trybie linii poleceń obraz jest normalny.

Konfiguracja:

jądro          2.6.15-suspend2-r6

x11-xog      6.8.2-r6

ati-drivers   8.22.5

kde            3.5.1

Pozdrawiam i proszę o pomoc

PrzemekLast edited by pehop on Sun Feb 19, 2006 9:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## n0rbi666

Wejdź do ati control panel - i w zakładce adjustment ustaw wszystkie suwaki na 1

----------

